# TOY DRIVE IN SANTA ANA.....TEMPTATION C.C. & CLASSICS C.C



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

ITS THAT TIME AGAIN.... COME ON OUT & SUPPORT THE CAUSE ALL CLUBS WELCOMED....:thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Latins finest bike club O*C will b ther to support!!!!!!!


----------



## rcota (Sep 20, 2012)

Rollin' from Pomona...I will be there to support the cause!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

dreamer1 said:


> Latins finest bike club O*C will b ther to support!!!!!!!


 See you guys out there.....:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

rcota said:


> Rollin' from Pomona...I will be there to support the cause!


 Firme thx for the support.....


----------



## pauljrclassicstylecc (Jun 8, 2012)

TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

pauljrclassicstylecc said:


> TTT FOR A GOOD CAUSE


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*ANYONE FROM L.A COMING DOWN....*:dunno:


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## soldiersforchrist (May 1, 2010)

soldiers will be there suporting


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)

MrWorm714 said:


> *ANYONE FROM L.A COMING DOWN....*:dunno:


Ill see if a few of our latins finest guys from la area will come down


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

soldiersforchrist said:


> soldiers will be there suporting


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

TEAM HI POWER said:


> Ill see if a few of our latins finest guys from la area will come down


:thumbsup: FIRME........


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Morning bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

TTT..........................


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump for the homies


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt homies


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

SHOULD BE A GOOD TURN OUT..............


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

......


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

sounds good bristolsound will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


>


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

joe bristol said:


> sounds good bristolsound will be there :thumbsup:[/QUOTE


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

MrWorm714 said:


> uffin:


Qvo worm.....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

just here....what up homie...



78 Monte 4 Life said:


> Qvo worm.....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

MrWorm714 said:


> just here....what up homie...


Chillin....going through my to do list


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

uffin:


----------



## Snips (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Ladybug32 (May 30, 2012)

Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy a good food.. All toys will be donated


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Ladybug32 said:


> Latins finest bike club o*c chapter carwash/toydrive for a good cause november 17th 10am to 4pm $10 dollars carwash or free wash with a $10 donation of a toy at westcoast burgers 430 S. Euclid Street , Anaheim, California 92802 come out and show support n get your car washed and enjoy a good food.. All toys will be donated


we will be there.....i will let others know as well...:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Snips said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

_*TTT........................*_


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## art (Aug 22, 2005)

:wave: ALRIGHT HOMIES, ALWAYS A GOOD THING TO GIVE BACK SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

TTT Brown Pride will be there to support and have a good time! Gracias! See u there!


----------



## TEAM HI POWER (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

TTMFT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

art said:


> :wave: ALRIGHT HOMIES, ALWAYS A GOOD THING TO GIVE BACK SEE YOU THERE


Gracias.....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

ChicanoWayz66 said:


> TTT Brown Pride will be there to support and have a good time! Gracias! See u there!


Firme....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Also I was informed from The Big Dog that there will be a beer garden on site... So come on out to support with the toys & grab a cold one....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA WILL BE THIER TO SUPPORT:nicoderm:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

daomen said:


> SANTANA WILL BE THIER TO SUPPORT:nicoderm:



See you there homie.....:thumbsup:


----------



## artramirez (Oct 16, 2009)

:buttkick:whats up ronnie richard puppet joe old style will be in the house to support see you there bro :run:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Toys...lots a toys...:run:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

artramirez said:


> :buttkick:whats up ronnie richard puppet joe old style will be in the house to support see you there bro :run:


gracias in advance see u homies there......


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

simon.....its a good thing to put a smile on a childs face.....:thumbsup:



djmikethecholodj said:


> Toys...lots a toys...:run:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Uniques L.A. will be in the house!!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

Johnny562 said:


> Uniques L.A. will be in the house!!!



Thats right homie we can always count on Uniques.....


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*TTT.............*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR TEMPTATIONS N CLASSICS:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:nicoderm:TTT !!!!!


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## CHENTE (Jul 17, 2012)

Old Style Will Be There HOMIES !!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

CHENTE said:


> Old Style Will Be There HOMIES !!


Q-VO HOMIE.....SEE U VATOS THERE.....:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

_*TTT.......................*_


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

this will be a good turnout for sure


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

:thumbsup:



joe bristol said:


> this will be a good turnout for sure


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT:thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)

www.superiorscarclub.com c u there


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

1964rag said:


> www.superiorscarclub.com c u there


See u homies there...


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

MORNING BUMP!!!


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

couple weeks away.......:thumbsup:


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

Bump


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

What's crackin my gente.....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*JUST GOT WORD THAT "BIG LOU" FROM OPERATION REPO WILL BE MAKING AN APPEARANCE TO COME & HANGOUT WITH US....*:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

MrWorm714 said:


> *JUST GOT WORD THAT "BIG LOU" FROM OPERATION REPO WILL BE MAKING AN APPEARANCE TO COME & HANGOUT WITH US....*:thumbsup:


WHICH ONE IS LOU? CUZ THEY ALL LOOK BIG. :rofl:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

COPS_ON_PAYROLL said:


> WHICH ONE IS LOU? CUZ THEY ALL LOOK BIG. :rofl:



LOL......HOMIE IN THE FRONT....


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*FOR SURE THEY WE HAVE A BEER GARDEN!!!*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT FOR THE HOMIES:nicoderm:


----------



## 1975 VERT (Aug 9, 2007)

*RONNNNNNNNNNNIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

1975 VERT said:


> *FOR SURE THEY WE HAVE A BEER GARDEN!!!*


IT'S ON & CRACKIN......YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT....:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

We will be having a cruise night and a collection will be gathered on Thursday November 29th at Angelo's (2235 W Ball Road, Anaheim 92804) for MARCELINO HERNANDEZ :angel: (3/9/69-11/24/12) a fellow member from Temptation OC Car Club, who passed away Saturday night 11/24/12. May he rest in peace, our prayers go out to his family and will appreciate any donations to help lay him to rest. Thank you in advance for your kind generosity. For more info call Ronnie at 714-501-2825. Feel free to help spread the word. Hope to see you there. God bless.

*RIDE IN PEACE BIG DOGG.....*:angel:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*MORNIN BUMP............*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT SURENOSTYLE. C.C. Will be there to support


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

BUMP TTT


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MrWorm714 said:


> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN.... COME ON OUT & SUPPORT THE CAUSE ALL CLUBS WELCOMED....:thumbsup:


bump


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

TTMFT:nicoderm:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

5 DAYS AWAY......FROM THE SOUNDS OF IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL BE A GREAT TURN OUT.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

almost time :nicoderm:


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

classic53 said:


> almost time :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## SWIGS (Nov 7, 2005)

bump for the homies


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

SWIGS said:


> bump for the homies


whats up Swiggs


----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

B
U
M
P
.....


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MrWorm714 said:


> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN.... COME ON OUT & SUPPORT THE CAUSE ALL CLUBS WELCOMED....:thumbsup:


help make a kids CHRISTMAS brighter


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

night bump


----------



## 65 Impala East LA (Jan 18, 2009)

T T T


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*GET UR CHRISTMAS SHOPPING DONE EARLY JUST SOME OF THE ITEMS THAT WILL BE IN THE RAFFLE THANKS TO OUR SPONSORS.... THERES PLENTY OF THINGS TO WIN....:biggrin:
*


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

MrWorm714 said:


> ITS THAT TIME AGAIN.... COME ON OUT & SUPPORT THE CAUSE ALL CLUBS WELCOMED....:thumbsup:


bump


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

hope to see everyone tomarrow


----------



## O CLASS RAGHOUSE (Nov 1, 2012)

*ILL KICK IT OFF.........
*






*
*


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

GREAT TIME SPENT TODAY WITH CLASSICS C.C N TEMPTATIONS C.C,GREAT TURNOUT,BOUT 120 PLUS LOLOS:h5:


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## dreamer1 (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice pics......


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

We would like to thank all the car clubs and solo riders that came out today to support the toy drive .


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

cwplanet said:


>


thanks CW FOR THE GREAT PICS


----------



## ChicanoWayz66 (Nov 30, 2010)

Great turn out today! Gracias CLASSIC'S SANTA ANA & TEMPTATIONS CAR CLUB! Brown Pride OC HAD A GREAT TIME!


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

got there late,good show though:thumbsup:


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

bristolsound had a good time thanks erik for the pics ( cwpalnet ) see you all at the next


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

cool show. and cool pix (cw)


----------



## MrWorm714 (Jul 30, 2012)

*TTT.......NICE PICS.......*


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT.....HAD A GOOD TIME...GRACIAS CLASSICS SANTA ANA..C.C.& TEMPTATIONS C.C!!!


----------



## nobueno (Apr 2, 2007)

More on www.jaebueno.com


----------



## Temptation62 (Dec 30, 2006)

*thank u all 4 your support!!!*








Once again I would like to personally thank all of our sponsors who donated to our raffle: Alfonzo Reflections, Pete of Anaheim Plating, Joel of HPI Racing, Dereck of SA Clothing, Suavecito, Joe from Bristol Sounds, Manny Naverette, Jimmy Hot Wheels, Denice Garcia, SOG Tommy and Sandra, and most of all my dj Jr. from Uniques North, George for hooking upp the Sanctiond tire dressing, and BIG LOU from operation repo for the special apperance!
All car clubs in attendance here's roll call: UNIQUES, SUPERIORS, KLIQUE, LIFESTYLE, IMPERIALS, FLEETLINES, THEE ARTISTICS, SHADES OF BROWN, MID NITE CRUISERS, OLD TRADITIONS, SURENO STYLE, SUENOS, MORNINGWOOD, OLD STYLE, PRIMOS CUSTOM, DE AQUEALLAS, BROWN PRIDE, SANTANA, GROUPE, IMPALAS, ONTARIO CLASSICS, FAMILY TRENDS, OFFICIAL RIDERS, SONS OF SOUL, MEMORIES, DECENTES, BLVD KINGS, BOMB LIFE, VIEJITOS, CLASSIC MEMORIES, and all solo riders and anbody not mentioned 
and for photographers: Jae and Stephany Bueno, Yastuvo, Herman, cwplanet, Kathy Hernandez of Tweaked Pixels, Out N About Pics, and Richard Palos of Street Low
THANKS AGAIN FOR YOUR SUPPORT!! MUCH LOVE, AND HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL AGAIN NEXT YEAR!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rob 65ss13 (Sep 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 1964rag (Dec 13, 2010)




----------

